# new site version - bit missing



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lorian

on the old version when i clicked on new posts and i scorled thru them their would be a comment when i got so far down saying something to let me know this was the end of new posts generated since i last visited.

currently this isnt their and it just shows me pages and pages of new posts so i dont no which ones are new from the last time i visited and which ones i just havnt looked at.

any chance this could be added back in?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i didnt even know we could do that on the old site any way lol i wish i did tho


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Doesnt appear to be the top ten latest posts oat the top either


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

hilly said:


> Lorian
> 
> on the old version when i clicked on new posts and i scorled thru them their would be a comment when i got so far down saying something to let me know this was the end of new posts generated since i last visited.
> 
> ...





laurie g said:


> Doesnt appear to be the top ten latest posts oat the top either


Please can we have both of these back?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

and something that connects is the last time you visited time stamp is not at the top anymore... another good tool...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

laurie g said:


> Doesnt appear to be the top ten latest posts oat the top either


Thats the only qualm i have, that was good as you could see what threads were busy without looking in each section


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Also I've noticd that when you're viewing a thread there is no longer a link at the top to the section that the thread is in.

For example, at the top where it says *Thread:* new site version - bit missing

It would say something like:

About UK Muscle > new site version - bit missing

The abou UK Muscle text would be selecable and would take you into the main section. Always used that to go through the forum and now it is gone, I feel a little lost.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

laurie g said:


> Doesnt appear to be the top ten latest posts oat the top either


It's not the same without that, it was quite comforting in my weird little world


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hilly said:


> Lorian
> 
> on the old version when i clicked on new posts and i scorled thru them their would be a comment when i got so far down saying something to let me know this was the end of new posts generated since i last visited.
> 
> ...


I will look into this and if it's possible to restore it I will.



Desperadodan said:


> Also I've noticd that when you're viewing a thread there is no longer a link at the top to the section that the thread is in.
> 
> For example, at the top where it says *Thread:* new site version - bit missing
> 
> ...


 I didn't even realise this was missing! I will add it back in as soon as I can. Thanks for pointing it out.

L


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

No worries. Someone has also posted a thread in the main about UK muscle section as well. I thought I was going crazy, hah.


----------

